# bad case of the shanks last night!



## slugger (Oct 22, 2009)

Went to the range and was hitting the ball well, then all of a sudden along came a bad case of the shanks. About 15 shots all low squirty shanks to the right! I've been hitting the ball really well and have never experienced anything like it. 
I wanted the ground to open up and swallow me!

What is the main cause of this. I really couldn't work out what i was doing different from the balls i was hitting well 

Playing Deer Park on Sunday and was hoping to take some clean striking form with me.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2009)

At a guess, either swaying about, or swinging way too fast from the top.


----------



## steveyjd81 (Oct 22, 2009)

whenever i feel i may shank it, i curl my toes in my shoes, this stops you coming over the top on a steep plane!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Oct 27, 2009)

Went to the range and was hitting the ball well, then all of a sudden along came a bad case of the shanks. About 15 shots all low squirty shanks to the right! I've been hitting the ball really well and have never experienced anything like it. 
I wanted the ground to open up and swallow me!

What is the main cause of this. I really couldn't work out what i was doing different from the balls i was hitting well 

Playing Deer Park on Sunday and was hoping to take some clean striking form with me.
		
Click to expand...

I had a nightmare run of this a few months back and wnet to see my PGA Pro with it. Straightaway he said your standing to close to the ball move back a pace or two which I did and wham right out of the middle of the Clubface not had the problem again. One way he said to check this is to address the ball with your Left hand on the grip if your Right handed (vice versa for Lefties) and you should be able to move your Right hand between your left hand and waist without touching either.Sounds simple but I bet it helps you out.


----------



## slugger (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers for that, i'll check it out at the range tonight.


----------



## Sneds (Oct 28, 2009)

A tip I had for shanks, is to stand with your feet closed together and hit the ball (at the range obviously) you'll be puring it again in no time. x


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 28, 2009)

My occasional J Arthur is caused my moving towards the ball on my dowswing (pushing my weight onto my toes).

At the range I hit some balls with my feet half on half off the mat to help my weight distribution.

On course I mutter a prayer to the gods.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2009)

The "J Arthur" as Anthony called it is caused by several things, but in this instance when playing the half shot or "punch shot", it's normally due to too much lower body movement.
As it's not a full shot, you dont have to drive the legs and hips to generate a big turn.
Think of it as a arms and shoulders shot and keep the legs quiet 
HTH


----------



## In_The_Rough (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers for that, i'll check it out at the range tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No problem hope it works for you. Never hit one since using this method


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2009)

New development on this:

For all i was getting the shanks at the range, since they have started, having analyzed each round i've played since, it is very rare that it actually happens on the course during an actuall round of golf. Sure, it's happened once or twice, but i think i probably noticed them more due to the simple fact that it did occur...

anyway, i was up at the range last night again and was hitting the ball well and then out of no-where along came another small dose of shanks and crazy low flying sliced right... Each time i go to the range, i ask for a really short tee to use so as i can practice hitting my fairway wood more or less of the deck, but perched up no more than about 1mm off the hard range matt. The lad next to me said it is actually a chipping tee for practicing wedge shots with. So, i started hitting all of my shots from this tee (remember, it's only a tiny 1mm above the matt, so hardly anything) and low and behold, i hit every single shot sweet down the middle and exactly as i wanted to hit them.

So, this has made me think. Is it possible that the shanks and slices i've been getting at the range are from a slight lack of timing on shots and me hitting the matt before the ball and therefore forcing the club-head to twist on impact and send the ball flying low to the right.

This has also made me think that maybe it's because the lie angle on my clubs is not correct. I'm 6'4" and my mizuno mx900s are 2Âº upright, but is this upright enough for Mizunos? Could this be causing the toe of the club to catch on the ground just before impact with the ball?

Just general thoughts would be welcome.

Cheers, Slugger


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have been shanking at the range recently too, although not on the course. I think the mats don't help much tbh. The other thing I have found is that I am gripping the club too tighly at the range, as I am trying to change something, and the upshot is that I am choking the chicken. When I consciously relax my grip, I am nailing it. When I grip harder, all shots slice, and quite a few shank.


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2009)

This has all been happening when i've been trying to change my swing slightly as well i suppose... well, not changing it, but trying to do it as my pro tried to teach me a few months back, stand more upright, move my hands up and out a little at address (my arms were too close to my body - actually that tip came from here). I suppose with the colder weather the mats will be slightly firmer as well.


----------



## Watski (Nov 5, 2009)

I get shanks quite a bit at the range too - in the same way that you do.  My first 10-20 balls are perfect, better than I hit on the course, then one by one the little blighters creep in until I've all on even holding a club properly.  It really prevents me from practising properly - I go to the range thinking I'm the best golfer in the world and come out in pieces.

I videoed myself a few times to try and see if I could identify what the problem was myself and the 2 instances of perfect shot v's shanks, the shanks always came when my swing was much steeper and quicker and I had less shoulder turn.  The swing was more suited for fishing.  It was like 2 different golfers.

Now, my own theory to this is that as I'm hitting perfect shots on the first few balls my confidence increases, then I try to start hitting the ball harder and further with more power - and I know that when I personally try and hit the ball harder and further I know that I have less shoulder turn and come out to in a lot more on the swing plane, promoting the shank.  I've done a lot of work on trying to control this urge to hit the ball harder, but it comes back occasionally and always when I'm right on the edge of maximum distance with a low iron. 

On the course the only time I ever shank is with a wedge that requires a half swing - I just concentrate on a slow takeaway and keeping my left arm as straight as possible, and this seems to work.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't use Range mats unless I am practising my driving, I just cannot get on with them at all. Fortunately my course has it's own Grass practice area which is long enough to hit any club on. Sounds daft but if you actually try and hit the ball any kind of weird results can occur such as Shanks,Thins Tops you name it. Make sure your not to near the ball in your stance and my a nice smooth swing and you will rarely if ever hit one of these destructive shots.


----------



## drawboy (Nov 6, 2009)

The cause of my very occasional shaaaaa (nope can't say the word) was getting the club too far on the inside on the back swing. I now start the swing with my shoulders and concentrate on keeping the club straight back. Worked wonders for me not done it since.


----------



## slugger (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, 3 rounds of golf in the last week and not one shank! I'll bear this in mind next time it happens at the range and push it to the back of my mind as being a matter of circumstance! Keep a positive mind and all that!


----------

